# New service that broadens the reach of your artworks' viewers



## strayk (Apr 20, 2006)

Dear fellow Photographers, 
  We have recently developed a service for content distribution (in 
 particular pictures/wallpapers) across the Net: 
http://www.strayk.com 

 The service consists in 2 softwares: one client (on the user's side) 
 and one server (on our's side). 
 The software (client) is free of charge. 
 Users download the software, they install it on their systems (Windows, 
 at the moment.  Sorry Mac users but you'll have to wait a little 
 bit...). 
 After that, they choose a category of their choice and the software 
 automatically downloads a picture and sets it as wallpaper for one 
 day). 
 The day after, they get a new picture/wallpaper. 
 Simple as that! 
 It's a fun way to vitalize one's desktop. 
 Of course we need a lot of pictures! (365 pictures for every category a 
 year...). 
 We ask for your contribution. 
 This contribution may help you to reach a broad and growing community 
 of users, that will enjoy and appreciate your pictures. 

 We ask you to submit your pictures via email to wallpapers@strayk.com , 
 with a brief description of the picture and a brief statement that 
 allows our service to publish your picture on the web. 

 We strongly suggest to "print" on the picture itself your name and/or 
 your email address and/or your web site (please don't exaggerate too 
 much, but don't be too shy also, to prevent abuses of your 
 artworks...). 
 In any case, write us these data.  They will be displayed in the 
 software and used in the "go to the author's website" function. 
 We'll send you an email telling you when your picture is scheduled for 
 web-publishing. 
 At present time, this is a "manual" task.  In the near future, we'll 
 adopt a semi-automatic submission. 
 We'll always keep a strict control over the content, to prevent obvious 
 problems... 

 Thank you for your attention, 
 Strayk Staff 

http://www.strayk.com


----------

